# The Threat of Stillness



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I read this many months ago, and have been meaning to post it.
Everyone knows about the barking lunging dog, but its also important to know about the ones that freeze.


I recently observed a temperament test being conducted to determine whether a dog was aggressive toward other dogs. The dog in question was a large, strong breed, and there was much concern because of his past history. As I watched, it became obvious that the other dog being used in the test was very worried. She licked her lips and averted her gaze, both common stress signals. But something else concerned me a lot more: she seemed afraid to move a muscle. Was it because the dog being tested was lunging at her, barking, or otherwise being overtly threatening? No. In fact, he was standing stock still, head slightly lowered, body tensed, staring directly at her. I could feel the tension in my own body just watching it. Seconds later, the dog being tested exploded in a display that, had he not been on leash, surely would have ended in physical harm to the other dog.

https://wildewmn.wordpress.com/2013/06/04/the-threat-of-stillness/ full story.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

A neighbor had a rottweiler that they let run loose. When I was walking our dogs and approached their house, the "rottie" would come out on the street and give us that "stillness" look (frozen still, head down and extended, staring). I didn't need to be told what she was thinking. It was scary. It was scary not because I was so good with dog psychology, but because it was so unusual. A dog person would probably know, a non-dog person probably not.

But she was teasing us, or something, because in a second she was friendly and showing that she was happy to see us, her buddies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you. 
I fixed the link.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some will when unsure at first, or maybe she just had a funny way of greeting.

Some people take the not moving, as a sign the dog is okay. They don't look more closely at the tawnt muscles, and focused eyes.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I often wonder whether these tests reflect a natural environment though, and if not, what are they worth?


----------

